# STaSIS Releases First Pics of Upgraded Audi A7



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

West Virginia-based Audi tuning firm STaSIS has released its first photos of the new Audi A7 with upgrades. In the photos we can see STaSIS wheels, exhaust, Alcon Brakes and a lowered suspension (presumably Ohlins). Since STaSIS is one of the companies offering an ECU upgrade for the 3.0 TFSI, expect an upgrade there too. Check out the rest of the photos below.


----------



## the_mizarc (Nov 24, 2009)

Those are 21 inch wheels aren't they?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, with 265/40ZR21" tires.


----------

